# A Replica of my Jeep (build)



## Kenbo

Started in on a new build today and I'm not sure if I have bitten off more than I can chew or not. I've started building a replica of my Jeep. Hopefully it will all go well. Didn't get too much done today, but at least I got something done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Count me in on the watch! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

My God Man, you make me feel like a brut, I saw you in that picture and said,"Damn, I must have clicked on that New England woodshop show with Norm.". Must have been all of the safety stuff...

Yep, I'm in, build on!...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Go Go Kenbo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SUBSCRIBED!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

As always when Ken builds anything. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Interesting Very Interesting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I don't know what I like better. The walnut or that bench. 
You know I am going to be watching this COOL build!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I was working on another project today so I didn't get much done but tomorrow is dedicated to the build. I did get a little bit of the underbody done though

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo

Played around in the shop today and didn't have any other projects to complete or work on so I got to dedicate the whole day to the Jeep build. Got some progress done and it looks like next week, I will be starting in on the interior of the rig. This is where the fun stuff starts with customizing everything to match my own vehicle. Should be a good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ben Holt

That is awesome thus far. Wanna do one of my CJ8?


----------



## Kenbo

Ben Holt said:


> That is awesome thus far. Wanna do one of my CJ8?



The CJ8 wouldn't be that bad to do. It was a pretty simplistic rig. We have a guy in our club that wheels with a CJ8 and that thing can go places that my JKU can only think about going. Love that little rig. Makes me wish I still had my '89 YJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a cj5, loved it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

I worked for 6 hours on the build today. I had to rely on photos on my phone to come up with the design of the centre console. I still need to add the 4WD shifter and the stick shift but other than that, the console is pretty much complete. I was also able to cut and glue in the support pieces for the body panels so hopefully, tomorrow I will be able to start work on those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls

This is cool. But, I just feel like it could use some more detail. The center console especially just looks underwhelming. Would look better with some cup holders and an e brake handle or something.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ben Holt

Absolutely Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt

@Kenbo this can be ur next project. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 7 1/2 hours today working on the rig. Cut the front quarter panels and also cut the grill. The secondary grill support (which also doubles as the rad) was a total nightmare to cut but I took my time and managed to cut it in one try. From there I worked on the hood. I had to hand rout the recess for the grill. There is no magical way to shape the hood on this project other than to do it by hand. It isn't a uniformly rounded surface so a round-over bit won't do. Hours of hand sanding saw the hood shaped. I think I'm going to shape it more once the rest of the cowl assembly is in place but for today, I'm done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Ben Holt

Meh....it cant be that hard. Lol. Just turn it into a cj8. Great work. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Willy's ya look at that. I had to Wrangler up my family to show them the Liberty you have and what a great un-Scrambler of wood you are Ken. Your Compass of thought amazes me. We'll Larado while, and CJ follow along too. Your a Patriot to jeep fans, I hear their Cheerokee sounds ring. If I could just get off my Honcho and be a Commander instead of a Comanche, with Forward Control as a Gladiator, be my own DJ and Wagoneer like a Hurricane into the shop and do something. FJ only knew... Hey Ken, did you see the new Trailhawk model? Build on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mr. Peet said:


> Willy's ya look at that. I had to Wrangler up my family to show them the Liberty you have and what a great un-Scrambler of wood you are Ken. Your Compass of thought amazes me. We'll Larado while, and CJ follow along too. Your a Patriot to jeep fans, I hear their Cheerokee sounds ring. If I could just get off my Honcho and be a Commander instead of a Comanche, with Forward Control as a Gladiator, be my own DJ and Wagoneer like a Hurricane into the shop and do something. FJ only knew... Hey Ken, did you see the new Trailhawk model? Build on....


wtf did I just read... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Willy's ya look at that. I had to Wrangler up my family to show them the Liberty you have and what a great un-Scrambler of wood you are Ken. Your Compass of thought amazes me. We'll Larado while, and CJ follow along too. Your a Patriot to jeep fans, I hear their Cheerokee sounds ring. If I could just get off my Honcho and be a Commander instead of a Comanche, with Forward Control as a Gladiator, be my own DJ and Wagoneer like a Hurricane into the shop and do something. FJ only knew... Hey Ken, did you see the new Trailhawk model? Build on....




Yes, I've seen the new Trailhawk. It makes me want to puke. Doesn't deserve the name Jeep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mr. Peet said:


> Willy's ya look at that. I had to Wrangler up my family to show them the Liberty you have and what a great un-Scrambler of wood you are Ken. Your Compass of thought amazes me. We'll Larado while, and CJ follow along too. Your a Patriot to jeep fans, I hear their Cheerokee sounds ring. If I could just get off my Honcho and be a Commander instead of a Comanche, with Forward Control as a Gladiator, be my own DJ and Wagoneer like a Hurricane into the shop and do something. FJ only knew... Hey Ken, did you see the new Trailhawk model? Build on....



And here I thought only us youngers smoked that stuff!!!! Must be the years of wood dust built up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

I just can't seem to find the "OMG there is so much detail there I want to Sh*t myself" smiley...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> I just can't seem to find the "OMG there is so much detail there I want to Sh*t myself" smiley...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Kenbo

Today was a long process. Spent over 2 hours to make the front fenders and then started in on the front bumper. The wings of the bumper were a complete nightmare to figure out and cut but in the end, I got them done. I still need to do the final adjustments on both the fenders and bumper but that will be tomorrow. I've had enough for today after working on it for over 7 hours. I know, I know. NO DEDICATION.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Compound angles on the bumper, now I see why it was so difficult. Great job Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I sometimes ask myself why I put myself through builds like this. I sit there for hours on end making tiny parts that are getting harder and harder for me to see as I get older and then I realize that doing this sort of thing is what I like to do. That being said, I spent another 7 hours in the shop today. I managed to get my winch made. There is a small disk on the driver's side of the winch that you can rotate to turn the drum of the winch. Kind of thought that it would be cool to have it functional. Not sure if I will be able to operate it once the bush bars get made and in place but that's another story. I also made the hood spacer and cowel and did the routing for the details on that, including the engine vent. Those were a pain in the butt I tell you but I managed to get them done in one shot with no mistake so I'm pretty pleased with that. I also made the hood tie down and the hood UFO's and hinges and got them installed. The seat mounting blocks were also cut and put in place and hopefully, next week I will start in on the seats and the dashboard. Still a lot more to come on this build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## SENC

Glad to see you got the wood grain lining up a little better on this project, Ken! Sheesh! Unreal work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I sometimes ask myself why I put myself through builds like this.
> View attachment 97916




I think the reason you do this is to show off to all of us hacks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As always, incredible work Ken!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, due to circumstance beyond my control, I didn't manage to get to the shop at all last week so that's why there was no update on the build. I put in a solid 7.5 hours working on the seats today. I managed to get all the seat completed and dry fit into place as well as starting in on the dashboard. I didn't like the original centre section of the back seat as it didn't look like the real thing at all. It didn't look half as uncomfortable and unwelcoming as my real Jeep does so I made sure to modify the centre section to match the real thing. I put the seats aside for now as they will only be getting in my way while working on the dash. They will be glued in at a later point in the build. Hopefully, there will be more to show tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

This is gonna be an awesome looking car!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> This is gonna be an awesome looking car!




Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!! Annnnnnnnnnnnd, ANOTHER kitten is dead. Nice work Jon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Another day, another 7 hours spent on the build. The progress was slow today as the parts were small and finicky. Got the dashboard finished and installed as well as the windshield frame. Also managed to turn the 4WD shifter and the stick shift. I have an eight ball for my shifter knob so I did my best to duplicate it on the lathe. Not an easy job I'll tell ya. I also got all the seats glued in to their final destination. I know it doesn't look like much was done, but the console in front of the driver's seat took over 2 hours to complete. All in all, I'm pretty pleased with the progress. More to come next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, you need to make a mini you to go in it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Yesterday was Mrs Kenbo's birthday, so I spent the day with her. That's true love when you give up your shop day to be with your wife. Either way, I was back at it again today. Managed to get the steering wheel done as well as the sides of the rig, the front shocks and the rear wheel wells. Hmmmmm, now that I actually put it down in a post, it sure doesn't seem like much for 7 hours work. However, the build is coming along nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still digging watching this, looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Is it just me or is the dohicky next to the thingamajiger on top of the whatchamacallit and under the fidlefadle just a little crooked? 
Oh never mind it is probably just my inagination. 
Great build Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jerry B

this is some amazing craftsmanship, love the details, can't be easy making everything to scale, Big kudos! 
Did you lay everything out on paper or are you using some sort of a program to scale all the parts out?
Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Kenbo

Jerry B said:


> this is some amazing craftsmanship, love the details, can't be easy making everything to scale, Big kudos!
> Did you lay everything out on paper or are you using some sort of a program to scale all the parts out?
> Can't wait to see the finished product




I actually have a base set of "plans" from a toy company and I am modifying them as I go. There is a lot more modification that you would think in this case as my rig is heavily modified. For most parts, I measure the real Jeep in my driveway and multiply by .11 to get my measurements. It's kind of a pain in the butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hey...there's some finger prints on the windshield Ken....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Hey...there's some finger prints on the windshield Ken....




WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 
I used that Invisible Glass cleaner and there sure as heck shouldn't be any fingerprints. I have to head out to the shop now and check.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kweinert

Now that you have an incorrectly scaled uke, you going to build one even smaller to put in the back seat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> I used that Invisible Glass cleaner and there sure as heck shouldn't be any fingerprints. I have to head out to the shop now and check.



The funniest part of this is we all know he did go right out and check! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> Now that you have an incorrectly scaled uke, you going to build one even smaller to put in the back seat?




Ouch!!! Kick a man when he's down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

I spent 7 1/2 hours working on the rig today and got a little done. Started the day off with the rear fenders of the rig, followed by the front doors. I had to go out to my Jeep and take some pics of the interior door skins because although I've seen the 1000 times, I couldn't remember what they looked like. LOL. Either way, I managed to get the front and rear doors and their skins made and glued together. Test fits were as far as I could go today because there will be quite a lot of adjust needed before I get them permanently mounted on the rig. I still have to design and make the hinges so there is no point in going much further with the adjustment until the hinges are cut and ready to go. Maybe by the end of the weekend, I will have working doors. Who knows?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's really starting to look like a Jeep now, very cool Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

I'm pretty sure the real Jeep is made to less exacting standards. Brilliant work Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, i have no idea what you keep in the back of yours, but could I suggest a cooler or something?

And this is so cool looking. It's really awesome for lack of fancy words...


----------



## Kenbo

Another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today working on the rig. Started off the day with the windshield wipers. What a total pain in the butt to make. My hands were not meant to make something so ridiculously tiny but I managed. Also started in on the rear tailgate and all of the trim pieces for it. That was a time consuming process as well. From there, it was on to make the centre door supports and the sound console for the roll cage. I finished off the day by installing the front roll bars and the sound console and doing a dry fit of the doors again to see if they still fit. There is still quite a bit of adjustment for the doors before they can be installed in the rig but I'm getting to that part. I still have to design the mini hinges to make the doors work. That's going to be fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## justallan

Simply incredible Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another busy day working on the model of my rig. Today was the day that I wanted to work on the tires. I probably won't install them on the model yet, but I just wanted a break from the body and other little details so I milled out a bunch of 5/16" thick walnut and went to town. I had to make a marking gauge to mark the tire treads and where I would cut them. I then had to cut out 20, 3/12" disks and mark all the treads. From there, I used a jig on the table saw to cut all the treads and did a test fit. 5 tires. 4 disks per tire. 30 treads per disk. 20 disks = 600 passes on the table saw. You have to really keep your wits about you when doing this. Repetitious work like this is when accidents happen so I had to take breaks from time to time just to keep alert. Either way, all the tires are cut. I still have to shape them, sand them, make the rims etc but for now, the hardest and most tedious part is done. 7 hours later........

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

Those look awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Those look awesome!




Thanks. Still a lot of work to go on them but hopefully, they will look like tires soon and not so rustic. (maybe tomorrow if I am feeling up to it)


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> 600 passes


holy smokes man....
looks great Ken! don't forget the armour all!!


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> holy smokes man....
> looks great Ken! don't forget the armour all!!



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Definitely. And the leather treatment.....and the clay bar.......and the chrome polish............and the wax..........and when all that is applied.........the mud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Well it was another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today. I started off the day by hand sanding each section of the tires and then used my pen mandrel to align them and glue them together. I then used a combination of the router table and the lathe to shape each one of the tires. From there, I managed to make 5 pieces of custom cut kindling as my centre holes for the rim pieces were slightly off and screwed things up. Ended up scrapping them and making 5 more. All in all, I got the wheels done and temporarily mounted on the rig. It's starting to look like something now. Hopefully, next week I can figure out the hinges and get the doors and wheels mounted. From there, I can concentrate on a few details of the build.

Reactions: Way Cool 13


----------



## SENC

Extremely cool Ken! Glad to hear you'll be working on the details soon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken with the tires sanded and shaped that thing looks friggin awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Ken with the tires sanded and shaped that thing looks friggin awesome!




Thanks. It took a full 2 days to make all 5 tires. I still have quite a bit more to do on the rig......finish the roll bars, make the back bumper, make the deck enclosure, make the tire carrier, the hinges, the door handles, the hood latches, the headlights, the light bar and a-pillar lighting, the rear flood lights, etc etc etc........It's the small stuff that takes the most time.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> .......It's the small stuff that takes the most time.



Ken, as far as I can tell, every single thing you've done on this is small stuff! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jasonb

Now I want one of my '71 fj40. That is looking awesome Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

I've seen stuff, but this is a whole new level kind of thing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop

Absolutely amazing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Unbelievable Ken. Are there TPMS sensors behind the valve stems  
Seriously inspirational level of detail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

NYWoodturner said:


> Unbelievable Ken. Are there TPMS sensors behind the valve stems
> Seriously inspirational level of detail.



No sensors. Much like my real rig. I had them removed because when I off road, I air down the tires and the constant dinging and warning lights were driving me nut. Sooooooooo, true to being a replica of my rig.........no sensors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kenbo said:


> No sensors. Much like my real rig. I had them removed because when I off road, I air down the tires and the constant dinging and warning lights were driving me nut. Sooooooooo, true to being a replica of my rig.........no sensors.


Speaking of tires, I seem to recall them being more of a crosshatch tread pattern than a squareish tread pattern.  I think we're going to need some side-by-side comparisons so we can judge fairly. I'd hate to see this project stuck in the mud just because your tire design isn't self-cleaning.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kenbo

Sometimes, I am amazed at how long things take. I know that I shouldn't be because after all, this isn't my first rodeo but I always am a little shocked. Today's venture saw me make some hubs and mount all 4 tires. I broke quite a few of the hubs trying to get some useable ones but that's just par for the course. I also make up 8 tiny hinges and and started mounting the doors. Although I got all 4 doors mounted, there is still a bit of fine tuning to get them working correctly. Either way, that was my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Ken what kind of wood you going to use for rubber door seals, ebony? Has to be black right. And what about the piston rings? Guess that won't matter no one will see them. You know teak would work good for the oil pan because the oil won't leak through very well.

It's looking great can't wait to hear it run!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan

That thing is friggin' amazing! what's the overall dimensions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The hinge on top of your finger nail really puts things into perspective. Insane work my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

justallan said:


> That thing is friggin' amazing! what's the overall dimensions?



I'm guessing here, but it's about 18" long and about 8" high. I will measure it the next time I am in the shop and give the actual measurements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I can't wait to see the bugs in the grill...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan

NYWoodturner said:


> I can't wait to see the bugs in the grill...


Beer cans on the floorboards and a bikini hanging on the roll bar.
WAIT A FRIGGIN' MINUTE!!!!!! You aren't buying Ken and Barby dolls for this thing are you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

justallan said:


> Beer cans on the floorboards and a bikini hanging on the roll bar.
> WAIT A FRIGGIN' MINUTE!!!!!! You aren't buying Ken and Barby dolls for this thing are you?



Buying them?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm making them. It will be the first time the Ken doll has any wood.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Creative 2


----------



## DKMD

As with every one of your builds, I'm experiencing a combination of admiration and inadequacy. Absolutely amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> As with every one of your builds, I'm experiencing a combination of admiration and inadequacy. Absolutely amazing!



What a second........I just finish saying that I'm going to make a Ken doll so that he finally has wood and you are suddenly feeling inadequate?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

I'll be prying for you Ken. There is a fine line where passion crosses over into sickness. You may be sick. Get well soon....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GeorgeS

Ken I am amazed by your projects! How do you get the correct scale on everything? I picture you out there measuring off your jeep with a tape and reducing the size of everything. If that is the case Mr. Peet may be right! But then I cant see you hunting down loaders and such to get measurements off of either so how do you do it?


----------



## Kenbo

GeorgeS said:


> Ken I am amazed by your projects! How do you get the correct scale on everything? I picture you out there measuring off your jeep with a tape and reducing the size of everything. If that is the case Mr. Peet may be right! But then I cant see you hunting down loaders and such to get measurements off of either so how do you do it?



A lot of the models that I make start off with a base set of "plans" that I use. There is no scaling so I have to figure out a scale. I usually go by the tire size and compare what the "plans" say to make in order to calculate a scale. For this particular model, it is nothing like the plans and I have had to modify a lot of it to match my personal Jeep and for that, yes I have been out in the driveway taking measurements with a tape measure and writing them down as well as taking pictures with my cell phone to compare measurements and final pieces. It has been a total pain in the butt but I am happy with the results so far. The bucket truck build that I did was the same. I had a base set of plans and scaled everything else off of an actual bucket truck. Again, it was nothing like the plan but it was a heck of a lot of fun to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Managed to get a full 8 hours in the shop today and I got a lot of custom pieces made. After finishing the roll bars and cross bars, I started making the rear deck enclosure of my rig. I think it turned out okay and has the same function as the real one with a pull out and lift up motion. I then finished off the day by starting the rear bumper. Again, another pain in the butt because I'm not sure how to go about making the water tanks that are in my bumper. I'm sure that I will figure out something and I am hoping for another 8 hours in the shop tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo

Another day, another 8 hours on the build. I am just over 120 hours on this one so far and I still have a ways to go. I worked on the rear bumper again today and completed the water tanks and the tire carrier. The water tanks were a complete nightmare to complete. Because I was asked about a size reference, I took a picture with a pop can for a size reference, plus I measured it and it is 17" long from the tip of the front bumper to the spare tire. I also worked on the running boards and got them installed. I still have a ways to go on this one and I was actually surprised at how long the rear bumper actually took. My head hurts after all that thinking of how to make it.
Hopefully more to come next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan

Just friggin' awesome.
What's a wild guess as to the hours you have in that thing? I'm kind of thinking it might have been cheaper to just buy a brand new rig and take a little tiny picture of it.
Great job and it's been fun to watch, thank you.


----------



## Kenbo

justallan said:


> Just friggin' awesome.
> What's a wild guess as to the hours you have in that thing? I'm kind of thinking it might have been cheaper to just buy a brand new rig and take a little tiny picture of it.
> Great job and it's been fun to watch, thank you.





I still have a ways to go on this build but I looked the other day and I was just over 120 hours. There's still more to come and I'm hoping to get at it tomorrow. I spent today working on the real rig. Most of my day was spent on a crawler in the driveway.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Ben Holt

Would you ever take on another replica project? Here is mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Ben Holt said:


> Would you ever take on another replica project? Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 103148




Sadly, no. This will be a one of a kind and I can't see myself ever doing another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, today was a day for measuring, calculating and marking out parts and every one was tiny and finicky. The door handles on the rig are a fussy little piece and I managed to get all 5 done with only 2 broken ones. That's actually not bad for a small part like this. I also added the gas tank fill cover and managed to turn my ball and spring mount for the CB antenna. The tail lights were also cut and added and an antenna was put in place. Finally, I made and assembled the side mirrors and installed them on the rig along with the trail rated emblem on the driver's quarter panel. Doesn't look like much, but it consumed an entire 7 hours. I'm in the home stretch now and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.........I just hope it's not a freight train coming my way.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looking great Ken,

Two things, should I assume the antenna is not wood, but wire or something? And my daughter was depressed when she realized it was not life sized, but quickly cheered up to figure it was Barbie sized. Then depressed when I said it has around a 100 hours into it, so over a thousands dollars American. Yep, parenting can definably have ups and downs....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Mr. Peet said:


> Looking great Ken,
> 
> Two things, should I assume the antenna is not wood, but wire or something? And my daughter was depressed when she realized it was not life sized, but quickly cheered up to figure it was Barbie sized. Then depressed when I said it has around a 100 hours into it, so over a thousands dollars American. Yep, parenting can definably have ups and downs....


C'mon dad, you can make her one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Looking great Ken,
> 
> Two things, should I assume the antenna is not wood, but wire or something? And my daughter was depressed when she realized it was not life sized, but quickly cheered up to figure it was Barbie sized. Then depressed when I said it has around a 100 hours into it, so over a thousands dollars American. Yep, parenting can definably have ups and downs....




The antenna is a 1/16" diameter piece of polished wire. It, and the hinge pins will be the only metal in the project.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Henry,
Not sure what you smoke but my wood working talents are as good as Paul's nose in the fine smells of wine and gourmet foods. My closest chances of building one are to buy an old jeep and use some contact cement and the thousands of sheets of veneer Paul has for sale and laminate the whole damn thing. You know, that just might work.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Definitely in the home stretch now. Made the light bar and the A pillar lights today as well as the rear floods, headlights, winch plate, fair lead and bush bar. There really isn't much more to do and then I have to apply the finish. Almost done.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> then I have to apply the *Mud* finish.



Fixed your post....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken. Ken. Ken. 

'nuff said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

That's incredible! Thanks for sharing the process(pronounced with a long O)...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

The day started of with some tiny parts for the front tow points for the bumper. I also made the front shackles and the hitch receiver. There comes a point in every build when you just know when you are done and this particular one is done. I will post more photos when the finished is applied and dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kenbo

Oh, and for those who are wondering........150 hours over 4 months.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken you're really starting to get the knack for model building.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Too cool Ken. The detail is just amazing and inspiring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop

WOW.......just WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW

That is incredible! Will you do a spray finish or oil?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

ClintW said:


> That is incredible! Will you do a spray finish or oil?



I'm thinking a spray finish. I think that would be the best idea for this particular model. I will post pictures when it is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

What no hitch and ball on the back? 
Simply amazing work Ken!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool....indeed a fine work of art sir.

Ken, what do you do with all these? Do you have a spot somewhere you keep em? (shelf) and, for this particular one, are you going to make a sort of stand for it? Maybe a junk burl cap or something like that would be interesting?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool....indeed a fine work of art sir.
> 
> Ken, what do you do with all these? Do you have a spot somewhere you keep em? (shelf) and, for this particular one, are you going to make a sort of stand for it? Maybe a junk burl cap or something like that would be interesting?




These things are all over my house. There are a few in the bedroom, a few downstairs in the family room, a few in the front living room. They seem to be taking over the house. I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with this one yet. I think it needs a special place but I'm not sure where. I do think that I am going to make it this year's fair entry. I've held the 1st place 4 years in a row for the toy making competition and I'm hoping for a 5th straight win.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think that one will bring it in. Good luck man....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Kenbo said:


> I'm thinking a spray finish...



Obviously, you're gonna want to disassemble this for the spray finish...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo

Getting one step closer. The oil has been applied and the natural colours of the wood really popped. Now I just have to mask out everything but the body panels and then I will apply a high gloss clear coat.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## kweinert

And it's up on blocks already.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> And it's up on blocks already.



I had to laugh because I coated the tires with danish oil and then proceeded to place the model on the yellow paint triangles.......forgetting that it was a replica of mine and it was lifted........I had to add a block of plywood under the triangles because there was too much body clearance with the lift. LOL. It's a Jeep thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> And it's up on blocks already.



He must be from Southern Canada...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

d


Schroedc said:


> He must be from Southern Canada...



Around here, we call that "southern Bud Light"


----------



## Kenbo

Well, these are the final shots of the project. I wound the "cable" on the winch and took the final shots this afternoon. I'm calling this one done.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC

Awesome, Kenbo! Needs some mud on it, thougj.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'd say it's a Red Ribbon all the way!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

That looks crazy good Ken! What's next? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> That looks crazy good Ken! What's next? Tony



New York City.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> I'd say it's a Red Ribbon all the way!!!



Thank for remembering the Canadian standard on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> That looks crazy good Ken! What's next? Tony



I just finished an oak music stand and I think I would like to make a wooden smoothing plane.......oh, and I did some glue up for a couple of pepper mills that I will start turning tomorrow......oh yeah, and I want to make another ukulele, except a tenor size this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I think you should email a pic to the Jeep CEO and executives and offer it for sale for a sweet price that it so much deserves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

NYWoodturner said:


> I think you should email a pic to the Jeep CEO and executives and offer it for sale for a sweet price that it so much deserves



It would have to be a pretty large amount of cash to get me to part with it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

for some reason I stopped getting notifications on this build, I just saw it! Man that thing came out amazing! Beautiful Ken, just beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> It would have to be a pretty large amount of cash to get me to part with it.



I think you should Ken, it's certainly worth a ton of cash. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

What an awesome build.


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> It would have to be a pretty large amount of cash to get me to part with it.



A NEEEEWWW CAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

For those who were wondering, I entered this replica in the local fair's woodworking competition and it took 1st place in the wooden toy section. (I've held that spot for 6 years running now) Since I've started entering the fair's competition, I've coveted the "Best In Show" ribbon and this year's entry got it. A definitely plus for me. And yes, 1st place in Canada is red, NOT blue.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations Ken... You deserved both for that one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on a well deserved win!

You should put a Ken doll in that thing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nicely done Ken. Congratulations !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A much deserved tribute! Congrats Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Congratulations, certainly deserved! @DKMD, Ken is a little too candy for that awesome Jeep, I think a GI Joe would be a better choice. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Congrats Ken! I'm impressed but not surprised.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

